# All-year round sites in France?



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Good day all.

We're heading down on our first jaunt to Spain in mid-March next year. (Driving down, ferry back, as we've only got just over 3 weeks).

We were intending to take the route to the West of Paris; Rouen/Chartres/Orleans and autoroutes all the way down via Clermont-Ferrand and Narbonne into Catalunya.

Can anyone recommend any sites close to that route which are open all year? We've seen a list on the CC forum, but they are all for the (longer) route to the East of Paris(Soissons/Beaune/Lyon and down the N7).

Before anyone says "use aires!", yes we probably will make some use of them, but it would be nice to have one or two nights on a site.

cheers


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

jrr said:


> Good day all.
> 
> We're heading down on our first jaunt to Spain in mid-March next year. (Driving down, ferry back, as we've only got just over 3 weeks).
> 
> ...


This site is pretty good for an overnight
www.camping-le-clos-auroy.com 
very near to the motorway at Clermont Ferrand


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

A couple, or three, that we often use and are all-year;

La Futuriste, St George's-Les- Baillargeaux , near Futurescope at Poitiers (46.66401 0.39466). Or better still,

The dedicated Aire at Futurescope itself which is much more convenient. Turn of the A10 at junction 28 and you are there. The aire is staffed and has all the normal facilities.

Camping Larrouleta, Urrugine, St-Jean-De-Luz (43.37064 -1.68629). An old favourite which most people use on this route.


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks F-L, that looks promising (we had the Clermont area in mind as the second overnight stop).

cheers


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

John

not sure whether the Chartres (ex municipal) site is open at that time of year; a bit tired, but good position. 

but if you have one or two nights at a site on the way, it will severly limit your time in Spain! 

Last February heading that way I stopped off at the aire at Beaugency - on the banks of the Loire (west or Orleans), and near Millau. Reasonable day's travel from Calais on day 1, and from Beaugency to Millau on day 2, over the border in to Spain on day 3. 8)


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

The Force is obviously strong with you, OB1 - those sites are actually a bit west of our route.

As we want to spend time in Catalunya, and are heading back from Santander, it makes sense to do a more clockwise route, arriving in Catalunya and finishing up in Santander. Arriving via Hendaye/Irun would mean criss-crossing Spain.

cheers


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

bognormike said:


> but if you have one or two nights at a site on the way, it will severly limit your time in Spain!


Sorry Mike, I was not clear in my first post; I actually meant one or two nights on different sites.

Given that we'll be coming off the shuttle just before midday, my thinking at the moment is to get south of Rouen that afternoon, then press on down the motorway to the Clermont-Ferrand area the next day. Day 3 down to (perhaps) the Millau area, then day 4 into Spain.

cheers


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks John, I thought that after posting!

if you can hack it down to Chartres, it is open from 1st March

http://www.camping-de-chartres.fr/


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

It is worth checking the municipal at Orleans it was open off season last time we were there but that is some time ago.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

jrr said:


> The Force is obviously strong with you, OB1 - those sites are actually a bit west of our route. cheers


Sorry jrr, I really must read the posts more carefully.


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

ob1 said:


> jrr said:
> 
> 
> > The Force is obviously strong with you, OB1 - those sites are actually a bit west of our route. cheers
> ...


No worries, OB1; we'll make a note of those sites for a future trip, once we've escaped the working life! (not long now  )


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

safariboy said:


> It is worth checking the municipal at Orleans it was open off season last time we were there but that is some time ago.


I'll add that to the list - thanks!


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

From what I have read, the Aire at Beaugency has been closed for the time being. The Council have determined that the overhanging trees were dangerous and will be taking steps to improve the safety of the aire.
Hope they do so quickly - it's a lovely spot.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ThursdaysChild said:


> From what I have read, the Aire at Beaugency has been closed for the time being. The Council have determined that the overhanging trees were dangerous and will be taking steps to improve the safety of the aire.
> Hope they do so quickly - it's a lovely spot.


thanks for that, will bear in mind if I head that way in March, but hopefully they will have sorted by then. those trees are very big!


----------



## jetlag031155 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello.

Give routiers a try, lorry parks but all are welcome. No connections though. Usually excellent food, fair prices and toilets and showers are usually available sometimes a small charge for the shower and you hand over you keys as security for the shower key.

http://www.relais-routiers.com/Relais_Routiers_index.asp

They are not camp sites but are good for a treat. There is a very good one at poitier

Just taking a different view

Phil


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Camping le Clos Auroy at Orcet ( ACSI/ Dutch owned) just off the motorway a short way south of Clermont Ferrand and very easy to reach.

http://www.camping-le-clos-auroy.com/

It used to be open all year round but it now seems to have a break though will be open in March.

Edit to add: It is still open all year round; just the CC book has it wrong.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hi John*

Hi john,

I know a few, but will have to look them up for you.

Trev


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks folks for the usual helpful MHF response!

Foghorn-Leghorn and Grizzly (bit of a menagerie there!) both mentioned Le Clos Auroy; that looks to be a good one for us, as it fit's nicely in with the itinerary.

Cheers all


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We always stay at Campsite des Etangs de Marsalin, between Dreux and Evreaux, S of Rouen, about 4 hours from Calais, and not far from main route.

It's on the ACSI website, but not in the book. 20 amp electric, open all year, nice young couple run it. Has a field with a stream attached, great for stretching legs or walking the dog.

N48º45'39" E1º17'25"

The site near Clermont mentioned above is ok, or if you go 1 hour S of Clermont, either junction to Massiac or to Poncy, then head for La Chapelle Laurent. Nice aire there, lovely village with a famous cheese shop open every day except Christmas.N45º10'43" E3º9'39"

Once you get down to the Med there shouldn't be a problem, they open earlier, or all year.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

jetlag031155 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Give routiers a try, lorry parks but all are welcome. No connections though. Usually excellent food, fair prices and toilets and showers are usually available sometimes a small charge for the shower and you hand over you keys as security for the shower key.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. One of our most memorable nights was spent on one at St-Jean-de-Luz after being caught in a storm. Good food, free wine, good company and felt as safe as houses.The restaurant had a rugby theme and it so happened that England had just beaten France for the first time in ages. You can imagine the verbal that went on!


----------

